# Negative Assessment for ACS for Business Analyst



## kunalc (May 19, 2016)

HI,

I had applied for ACS for ICT Business Analyst skill code 261111 and below was the result:

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The following qualification does not meet the ACS suitability criteria:
Your Bachelor of Science from University of Pune completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual. 

I have total of 8 years of experience with 3 years into Software Testing and 5 years into Business Analyst role and I had mentioned the same while applying for skills assessment.
They have not counted my Testing experience saying not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO.

I had written a query to ACS and they replied saying I need to re apply under RPL category. 

Can someone please advise what can be done in this case? Should I re apply? If yes what are the chances of assessment to be positive to be eligible for PR application?

Response is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kunal


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kunalc said:


> HI,
> 
> I had applied for ACS for ICT Business Analyst skill code 261111 and below was the result:
> 
> ...


Going Via RPL route will probably give you postive assessment especially towards your experience. Meanwhile to claim points for education you can check in which related aseessing authority can do the assessment probably Vetasses. Do check the details on assessing authorities websites


----------



## kunalc (May 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Going Via RPL route will probably give you postive assessment especially towards your experience. Meanwhile to claim points for education you can check in which related aseessing authority can do the assessment probably Vetasses. Do check the details on assessing authorities websites


Thanks for your response. I just checked ACS guidelines and as per it , the ones holding Diploma need to apply under RPL category whereas I am holding a Bachelors degree.
Is it suitable for me?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

kunalc said:


> HI,
> 
> I had applied for ACS for ICT Business Analyst skill code 261111 and below was the result:
> 
> ...


An application through the RPL route would require at least 6 years of experience that is highly related to the nominated occupation on the ANZSCO. Your experience as a Business Analyst is only 5 years. The remaining 3 was as a software tester which hasn't been recognized by the ACS as closely related to the nominated occupation. 

Refer:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf


----------



## icysat (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all

I have over 16 years of IT experience, after a diploma in Industrial Electronics. I did an RPL as well. 

Appeared for PTE and scored L:85, R: 85, W:84, S: 81

requested Assessment for ICT BA 

Today received a negative feedback 

Your ICT skills application has been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business
Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
The detail supplied in the ACS Project Report for the RPL application is insufficient to demonstrate thedepth and breadth of knowledge consistent with formal tertiary studies in ICT.
You have also been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of eight (8) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.


I am confused had applied for ICT BA. Now the question is can I resubmit using a different skill?


----------

